# band saw?



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I always have my m12 bandsaw on the lift with me, If I'm doing larger pipe I'll bring the M18 up too.

Before getting the M12 my M18 Hacksaw was up there with me. 

Bandsaws are much more versatile than cutoff saws.


----------



## Blayney86 (Jan 18, 2013)

Do you find yourself using a sawzall or band saw for frequently?


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I use the bandsaws more than the hacksaw. My corded orbital Supersaw hasn't been out of it's case in months...


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

This little guy is really one of my favorite M12 tools


----------



## sctracker (Dec 29, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DWM120-5-Inch-Deep-Portable/dp/B001TL0BVW/ref=sr_1_5?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1394696671&sr=1-5&keywords=dewalt+bandsaw I just picked this guy up. I don't think I'll ever go back to using the sawzall for conduit or strut. Its quick, clean, burr free and the blades last much longer.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

My bandsaw doesnt seem to cut strut straight. Normally use a full size sawzall, 5" angle grinder and 16" chopsaw.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

chewy said:


> My bandsaw doesnt seem to cut strut straight. Normally use a full size sawzall, 5" angle grinder and 16" chopsaw.


I also use a hacksaw alot. Did this saddle and concentric bend in in the basket tray and normal tray then got pulled off the floor because the ceiling guys were whining about getting their stuff in, I was making good headway and teaching an enthusiastic kid so pretty pissed off about that


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

Unfortunately, my answer is no but not by my choice. I used to use one at a company I worked for before.

I can't convince my supervisor to get one. He is old school. He won't even get a mini drill for driving screws in. He is old school. He would spend all day driving screws in my hand.


----------



## ElectricZombie (Sep 21, 2012)

Use cordless band saw more then cordless sawzall would not go back love it.


----------



## Canadian sparky (Sep 19, 2011)

Cordless band saws are the cats ass..especially when the temp service is 100+ feet away and all u have is a 50' cord!!!


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

I got a Makita cordless a few months ago and I absolutely love it.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

chewy said:


> My bandsaw doesnt seem to cut strut straight. Normally use a full size sawzall, 5" angle grinder and 16" chopsaw.


I've been on a lot of jobsites a chopsaw or grinder would require a hot work permit.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Blayney86 said:


> Do you find yourself using a sawzall or band saw for frequently?


 I hate sawzalls, too much vibration.

Also, for some reason Im very uncoordinated and always get my thumb smashed.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

drsparky said:


> I've been on a lot of jobsites a chopsaw or grinder would require a hot work permit.


I've got the Makita with the carbide tipped metal cutting blade, no sparks to speak of, and way faster than abrasive discs :thumbsup:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

We keep a bandsaw on every jobsite and a portaband on every truck. Not to mention that sawzall blades aren't what they used to be.


----------



## Ncurry23 (Mar 13, 2014)

Band saw rocks!!!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

my only regret is that I did not buy one earlier.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I like all of those tools but unless I am doing lots of production work, I reach for my hacksaw first.
I can rip through most strut and small conduit or any size EMT faster than getting the portaband out of the truck.
I don't think I even owned a portaband until recently.


----------



## T&K (Jun 18, 2012)

Hacksaw??? I just threw up a little. You can't have a hacksaw without a hack.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

T&K said:


> Hacksaw??? I just threw up a little. You can't have a hacksaw without a hack.


I think a guy from Paducah just called me a hack.:laughing:


----------



## T&K (Jun 18, 2012)

jrannis said:


> I think a guy from Paducah just called me a hack.:laughing:


You're gonna make me wake up my kids laughing this early in the morning... Every time I hear someone talk about a hacksaw I think about the time a union electrician cousin of mine told me that a sawzall, or anything other than a hacksaw, makes you lazy. I told him that he only thinks that because he's on someone else's time, and that my 18v bandsaw, corded bandsaw, 18v and 12v sawzalls, and corded sawzalls were all purchased to save time...MY TIME. I totally agree with the concept of going to the truck to get one thing though when it may be a 10 minute process. I personally get out the 18v and 12v Milwaukee bags right along with my tool bag and tool pouch every morning, so they are always close. However, I mostly do new construction residential, and light commercial.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

T&K said:


> You're gonna make me wake up my kids laughing this early in the morning... Every time I hear someone talk about a hacksaw I think about the time a union electrician cousin of mine told me that a sawzall, or anything other than a hacksaw, makes you lazy. I told him that he only thinks that because he's on someone else's time, and that my 18v bandsaw, corded bandsaw, 18v and 12v sawzalls, and corded sawzalls were all purchased to save time...MY TIME. I totally agree with the concept of going to the truck to get one thing though when it may be a 10 minute process. I personally get out the 18v and 12v Milwaukee bags right along with my tool bag and tool pouch every morning, so they are always close. However, I mostly do new construction residential, and light commercial.


My time is money too but, a hacksaw can be used on anything, you have to have just the right stock and application to use a porta band or saws all.
I had to cut some rusted bolts off of a weather head, left handed and upside down hanging over the side of a scissor lift maybe 15' in the air next to a 5 million dollar yacht with everybody watching.
That could only be a hacksaw job. It was fast and efficient.
I have all of the battery stuff made and I just pick up the hacksaw first.
Maybe it's because I'm a lazy union electrician...


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

We have a Milwaukee porta-band. About fifteen years old. The only way to go for cutting larger conduit and unistrut. Strut is a good bit harder than conduit or at least it seems so. Maybe just because it is thicker material. Anyway, I have cut it with hacksaw, sawzall, and band saw. I'll take the band saw please. 

I do get a bit of a kick out of the arguments about whether hack/sawzall/band saw is best or whatever. They are three distinct tools with special uses for each. Some of them overlap. If I am installing raceway or other 'finished' parts I use the porta-band. Unless it is 1/2 emt. Then the hacksaw works fine. Unless I already have the band out. While the sawzall is a great tool it is at its best tearing stuff apart. Again, depends on the situation. And yeah, whoever mentioned the sawzall blades not being what they used to. I agree. I will say that includes the prices which are getting really steep.


----------



## T&K (Jun 18, 2012)

Pretty sure my (completely sarcastic) comments about a hacksaw and its use have been taken the wrong way... Lesson learned...got to remember people don't know me, or my consistently high level of sarcasm...


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

T&K said:


> Pretty sure my (completely sarcastic) comments about a hacksaw and its use have been taken the wrong way... Lesson learned...got to remember people don't know me, or my consistently high level of sarcasm...


Someone once told me I was sardonic. I laughed.

http://english.stackexchange.com/qu...the-difference-between-sardonic-and-sarcastic


----------



## Duece McCracken (Sep 18, 2013)

All the jobs around here have cordless and corded bandsaws. They are the way to go. The hacksaw is on the tool list, and It is handy to have for a few quick cuts, or if theres large MC(6/3 and up) that needs to get terminated. I don't carry a Roto-flex, just a Roto-Split, so I use either the cordless bandsaw or in a pinch i use a hacksaw to cut greenfield. Or the break and snip method, it all depends on what it is going to and where it is.


----------



## Blayney86 (Jan 18, 2013)

Sounds like it's worth it I think I'll have to pick one up this week. One of my guys has that same problem of pinching his thumb with the sawzall. I never considered it since I used to do very little commercial but lately I've been doing mostly commercial.


----------



## HARRY305E (Jun 14, 2013)

Blayney86 said:


> Sounds like it's worth it I think I'll have to pick one up this week. One of my guys has that same problem of pinching his thumb with the sawzall. I never considered it since I used to do very little commercial but lately I've been doing mostly commercial.



I did that to my thumb once, that's how you learn not put your thumb there..:laughing:


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

Milwaukee Hackall.. is the bomb.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

::coughs:: Hackzall http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2420-22


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

The corded bandsaw is awesome but the M18 bandsaw looks even more awesomer. :laughing:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

MTW said:


> The corded bandsaw is awesome but the M18 bandsaw looks even more awesomer. :laughing:


I sure wish ryobi would make an18v bandsaw.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Bkessler said:


> I sure wish ryobi would make an18v bandsaw.


Ryobi? :blink:


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

yea i linked the 12 just for reference but used the 18v. saving for that tool system to be mine once the DeWalt 12v impact dies. switching to Milwaukee cause they have the most tools in system.. plus ive used that brand corded and battery and in their case the name might be worth the money. only drawback is any pipe over 2" you have to roll to complete the cut. i bass mouth with portabands most times anyway. as long as i can get the measurement i wanted somewhere along cut. it counts. ::thumbsup::


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

Blayney86 said:


> Do very many of you guys use em? Always use a sawzall and if im doing a lot of strut or larger pipe I bring my 14" cut off saw. Just curious what the advantage of the band saw is?


All of our trucks have a Milwaukee corded band saw on them. The advantage would be a straighter cut when cutting strut and other misc. items.


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

The 2 cordless tools I wish I had bought earlier are the cordless dewalt bandsaw and the cordless sds drill, best money on tools we've spent in a long time


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

stuiec said:


> I've got the Makita with the carbide tipped metal cutting blade, no sparks to speak of, and way faster than abrasive discs :thumbsup:


 
That's what had been using as well. 2 chop saws, one with a blade for steel and one for stainless. We were told last week we couldn't use them anymore with a hot work permit and fire watch.


----------

